# ROH releases all their wrestlers! Who can AEW grab??



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok lads - who do we want?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453448050467213321









danhausen, briscoes, lee, rush, bandido for me


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wtf!?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Well that's out of the blue.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Wtf!?


biggest shock of 2021

hope TK buys the library


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Marty Scurll.



joking


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow. This will be interesting in seeing if it tests WWE'S indie and hoarding resolve.

Horrible news for ROH and its fans. Hopefully they come back better and stronger for doing this.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

ec3


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Holy Shit. I'm speechless.


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

The Briscoes have to go elite now. 
The tag division in WWE is horrific and I can not see them signing with Impact


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dem boys


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TNA actually outlasted ROH

what is wrong with this world

they should’ve given the Bucks the book when they asked 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Wow! Final Battle does have a meaning now.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Briscoes, Brody King, Kenny King, Jay Lethal, Rey Horus, Bandido, Dragon Lee, Flamita, Danhausen (probably popular with kids) would be who I'd sign anyways. I doubt many of them end up there though. Gresham is really good but he's really small so who knows if he'd work on national TV

lol RUSH did all that knee stuff for nothing. He should have just waited a few weeks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bit more news


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453449076696096773


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If ROH are going for a complete overhaul then Ian Riccaboni and Caprice Coleman should be groomed as future voices for Rampage.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I hope William rushes to AEW!


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Holy shit..!! Well they almost HAVE to bring in the Briscoes, yeah? I'd love to see danhausen also. Maybe the big creepy old guy that took the powerbomb from the ring to the floor? 

Andrade definitely needs them to bring in rush and maybe bandito. Maybe an AEW version of Los ingobernables would give him the Kickstart he needs


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Imagine WWE buying ROH and having access to their library. That means All In in the WWE Network, the PPV which basically created AEW


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Seeing Dave Metzler name My first thought is somebody trolling shocked it’s gone under.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Well...we don't know if ROH is shutting down. Sinclair can theoretically keep it running forever if they want to.

Granted I'm trying to be optimistic lol. Definitely not good news to say the least...it could be the end.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

People are available immediately


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453451710056177671


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Sad news which hopefully won't prove fatal long term for ROH.

Rush, Lee, Castle, Bandido and the Briscoes are the picks of the litter. I'd love to see Rush hook back up with Andrade.


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

Rush, Bandido, Shane Taylor, Briscoe Brothers, and Brody King


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Regardless whether they return in April 2022 or not, this is a dark day for the industry. Many established names across AEW and WWE have previously acknowledged that if it wasn't for ROH there more than likely wouldn't have been an NXT or an AEW. It's arguably the most important professional wrestling of the last 20 years.

One less place for people to make money doesn't benefit anybody but the fact its a company with the history of ROH makes me concerned about how many others may be close to the wire.

IF there is no return for ROH then I hope the Mexican guys find there way to AEW for Andrade's sake as his character feels dead right now. The Briscoes can go wherever they want as far as I'm concerned and I'll support it. As I already said, I'd like the announcers to head to AEW as I believe they'll be a genuine improvement on what AEW has over time. I'd rather see the guys we've already seen in TNA in AEW (Lethal, King, Bennetts) whilst I'd like to see others test there hand in Impact (Taven, Gresham, Titus etc).


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

not surprised... the wrestling industry isnt big enough anymore to support so many companies. When AEW became a reality it was inevitable that either ROH or TNA would go out of business. Not enough talent with drawing power out there to justify the expenses of so many organizations. TNA is next. Look at their roster and ratings.... its trash.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bandido vs. Omega for sure needs to happen.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Briscoe's might be hard to hire given the one had those anti-LGBT remarks and the other has major concussion history. 

Brodie King in House of Black would fit, but he needs to change his name if he wants to wrestle in AEW I think. 

This seems more like cost cutting, getting rid of the higher priced talent they brought in - going to focus more on undiscovered types. Also could be looking to cut costs even when bringing back talent on lesser deals as they can see what offers were out there for them. I think a lot of the long termers will stick with RoH. 

Danhausen is likely IMO, he was on Jericho cruise most recently, and WWE wouldn't know what to do with him. 

Chris Dickinson is a freelancer I believe. Rush, Bandido, Dragon Lee depending on how invested Khan is with Andrade.

Flip Gordon is probably a lock to show up in AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453454811605737477

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RoH Library is the biggest asset for the company. In the past Vince would have spent what ever it took to secure it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince McMahon probably bought them lmfao


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Ring of Honor is not going out of business but relaunching perhaps in 2022. This is not good news for ROH, its fans, and the wrestling industry.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Briscoes
Rush
Dragon Lee
Bandido

Sign them all asap if available. World class talents.

Gresham is amazing but is so small and wouldn't work as well on a national product.

Other names to consider: Brody King (Malakai Black's tag partner in PWG), Flamita, Rey Horus and two of their women - Trish Adora and Rok-C.

Ideally, I'd like ROH to come back stronger than they were but it doesn't look good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Upstart474 said:


> *Ring of Honor is not going out of business* but relaunching perhaps in 2022. This is not good news for ROH, its fans, and the wrestling industry.


i know thats what they say - but coming back from a big hiatus and shift like this is IMO almost impossible


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Apparently Bandido, the current ROH World Champion, would love to join AEW. Fenix, Penta, Andrade, Rush, Bandido and Dragon Lee would mean AEW has mopped up most of Mexico's best talent.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453449963879419912


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Briscoes should be a lock for the tag division. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think Danhausen is a lock seeing how he’s grown his social numbers and he’s been posting some stuff with mjf and jericho


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

If Impact ever wanted to improve their roster and make their company deeper than ever, they could buy up the talent. Hell Anthem and Sinclair coming together could split costs and make a true third company.

If AEW wanted to hoard all the talent or have their own true developmental show away from the Dark stuff they could take over ROH. This is a chance for tony to buy all the bodies. 


Now if trips had influence this is a wet dream for him in terms of filling up NXT, 205, and his evolve concept. On the other hand the library is Vince wet dream.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

AEW is already loaded in the tag team division... if they sign the Briscoes.. goodness... that would be nuts. Edit: Which I am not against. Just want to make that clear.

I just want to see Jay Lethal at least get a few matches in AEW. To me that guy deserves some recognition on a big stage again.

Sucks that this is happening to ROH and the wrestlers there. I did think that a refresh of ROH has been needed but didn't think that they would completely let the roster go. At least they still have until after Final Battle, assuming they don't get bookings elsewhere in the next few months also.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Joe Gill said:


> not surprised... the wrestling industry isnt big enough anymore to support so many companies. When AEW became a reality it was inevitable that either ROH or TNA would go out of business. Not enough talent with drawing power out there to justify the expenses of so many organizations. TNA is next. Look at their roster and ratings.... its trash.


This.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ROH should just golf it's clearly never going to grow.

But get the Briscoes, Lethal, Grisham, and Danhausen.

You get a great tag team, solid Midcarders, and comedy gold.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> ROH should just golf it's clearly never going to grow.
> 
> But get the Briscoes, Lethal, Grisham, and Danhausen.
> 
> You get a great tag team, solid Midcarders, and comedy gold.


*You're not feeling Bandido like everyone else? I just haven't seen his work, but I've only heard good things.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You're not feeling Bandido like everyone else? I just haven't seen his work, but I've only heard good things.*


Never seen him, Andrade's homies don't entice me because Andrade is bleh himself.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Never seen him, Andrade's homies don't entice me because Andrade is bleh himself.


Dragon Lee and Bandido is fresh as fuck

never seen Rush myself, but I hear good things


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

This would've been the perfect time if AEW didn't sign alot wrestlers before. If only they waited so they could've sign the likes of Bandido, Dragon Lee, etc. Impact can have Matt Taven, Beer City Bruiser and so on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dragon Lee and Bandido is fresh as fuck
> 
> never seen Rush myself, but I hear good things


I hear you, and they probably deserve a fair chance, but their reference point ain't helping


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I hear you, and they probably deserve a fair chance, but their reference point ain't helping


I mean… I can’t even argue 

although Andrade v Pac has been good and has made me re-assess a little bit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean… I can’t even argue
> 
> although Andrade v Pac has been good and has made me re-assess a little bit


He can wrestle, but in a company full of that he's basically just some Mexican dude in pinstripes lol. He needs a character and manager ASAP.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

People gassed up Andrade for months after he was released from WWE. I doubt his friends are much better.

Danhausen is funny but that could get old quick.

Briscoes would be a solid add but AEW loves it’s SJW fanbase so they probably won’t be getting a look.

Lethal would be another good one but again SJWs hate him. 

I’d sign Danhausen, Briscoes and Lethal.

Don’t know many of the others.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

*Bandido*









*Dragon Lee (one of my favourite cruiserweights in the world)*









*Rush







*


----------



## gurk (Jan 31, 2017)

Does anyone think Vincent would be a good fit in the House of Black? He definitely has the look.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

gurk said:


> Does anyone think Vincent would be a good fit in the House of Black? He definitely has the look.


brodie king has a chance for a ‘house of black’ stable


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Briscoes are more likely to go to Impact or Japan post covid than anything. They run the family farm still and part of the reason they stuck around for so long is due to the lax schedule.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

absolutely shocking!


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Inject Briscoes vs. FTR straight into my veins, Tony


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Wow

Something had to give though. The market is niche as helland WWE and AEW have monopolised the money side of it. ROH, NWA, MLW and IW are all just fighting for scraps. Small audiences and minor advertisers. Bet IW is next - the other two are small enough to continue with the same scope.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

WWE has been raping RoH for years and AEW already gave them a good fisting three years ago, nothing new


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The problem with this is that all the talent in ROH that´s actually any good is too good for AEW or WWE. Briscoes, Lethal, Dragon Lee.
But one guy AEW can absolutely NOT miss out on getting is Ian Riccaboni. Hire him, and fire Excalibur.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

You're not a serious company if you don't hire Jay Lethal, he's only 36


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm for this. Roh was not going to grow with it's vision, thet tried for so long. Either a Re imagined roh reboot is either going to be a huge great move or really bad. We wl have to see.

If they were shutting down they wouldn't announce a re imagined roh


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Sign the Briscoes, Rush, Brody King, Bandido and Grisham. Danhausen is funny, but it works more as an online persona instead of a weekly wrestling character.

The only way I see ROH surviving is if Khan buys it. I don't think he would change much about it besides bringing talent to Dynamite/Rampage when need be. Khan could send guys like Tony Nese, Bobby Fish, Daniel Garcia, Lee Moriarty and 2.0 there to learn and develop. I would even think guys like Danielson, Punk, Young Bucks, and Adam Cole would all be willing to do appearance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Never seen him, Andrade's homies don't entice me because Andrade is bleh himself.


*Who's the Black guy with all the titles? That's who I thought they were referring to.*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Bandido, Dragon Lee and Rush have to be priorities. Add them to Andrade, the Lucha Bros, Thunder Rosa and I'd even throw Hybrid2 in there and AEW would have an amazing collection of lucha talent. 

If ROH is going away, even if (hopeful thinking) only short term, then AEW is the only logical place for Danhausen. I like how they handle comedy wrestlers and feel that he'd be a good fit. Plus I just really love Danhausen. Someone else I think fits AEW well is Dalton Castle and, considering his connections, I could see him coming in too. 

Other folks have brought up Jay Lethal and Flip Gorden as possibilities and I agree. I think there's a place for them. EC3 maybe ... but I'm not sure. I almost would rather see him back with Impact. 

The Briscoes are obvious huge names potentially now available, and the AEW audience knows exactly who they are and would pop for them, but there's baggage that would have to be dealt with. Tony is willing to bring in folks with questionable past behaviour or social media missteps; it's been the ones with reputations as disruptive backstage that he's steered clear of, so I wouldn't rule the Briscoes. 

Other than them, Brodie King, Kenny King, Bateman, PJ Black, Rok-C and Sumie Sakai would all not shock me if they showed up.

Oh, and open the wallet for the library if ROH goes under, Tony. That's the biggest investment worth making in this sad situation.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Please don't splurge AEW


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Prized Fighter said:


> Sign the Briscoes, Rush, Brody King, Bandido and Grisham. Danhausen is funny, but it works more as an online persona instead of a weekly wrestling character.
> 
> The only way I see ROH surviving is if Khan buys it. I don't think he would change much about it besides bringing talent to Dynamite/Rampage when need be. Khan could send guys like Tony Nese, Bobby Fish, Daniel Garcia, Lee Moriarty and 2.0 there to learn and develop. I would even think guys like Danielson, Punk, Young Bucks, and Adam Cole would all be willing to do appearance.


In a smart world RoH and Sinclair goes to IW and Anthem and they sit at a table. 

Then they look at the Women of Honor and merge them with the knockouts. They consolidate talent in the X division. They put the tag divisions together. And they keep the Impact and ROH titles for months to they have to consolidate them. If Sinclair and Anthem mergerd their libraries, travel cost, put honor club in impact plus or ultimate insiders as they sell more ppvs and live tickets, and they worked together they could easily create company 3. If they merged together and invested in AXS, Cozi, and the like they are both in a better spot that would give them very decent separation from everyone else in the market like MLW and NWA. 

In a world ROH AND IMPACT explore a merger then they need no open doors, new Japan, or anything


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm sad for Ring of Honor that it has come to this. I'm a fan of the show. 
AEW should sign the briscoes, Bandido, Jay Lethal and Dalton Castle. He could be what Orange Cassidy is but with actual talent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> The problem with this is that all the talent in ROH that´s actually any good is too good for AEW or WWE. Briscoes, Lethal, Dragon Lee.
> But one guy AEW can absolutely NOT miss out on getting is Ian Riccaboni. Hire him, and fire Excalibur.


‘too good for aew and wwe’ makes no sense. If that was true, the company would still be alive


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Never watched ROH.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘too good for aew and wwe’ makes no sense. If that was true, the company would still be alive


It makes all the sense in the world. In WWE they´d be transformed to something boring and/or silly, and in AEW it would be something stupid. Either way, they wouldn´t be the people we know.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> It makes all the sense in the world. In WWE they´d be transformed to something boring and/or silly, and in AEW it would be something stupid. Either way, they wouldn´t be the people we know.


then if they are so good i’m sure there’s somebody waiting with big bucks to back them and it’ll all be fine and the audience will follow

geez


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

yeahright2 said:


> It makes all the sense in the world. In WWE they´d be transformed to something boring and/or silly, and in AEW it would be something stupid. Either way, they wouldn´t be the people we know.


The people you know didn’t draw, generate interest and got their company closed because they sell tickets at the rate Moose and Josh Alexander do.

At some point the people you know have to change to fit the companies that are there and could use them and offer them the best place for their career growth and sustainability for their family.

If what ROH did was working they would not have been behind TNA, and then behind AEW and Impact as Wwe alternatives.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> then if they are so good i’m sure there’s somebody waiting with big bucks to back them and it’ll all be fine and the audience will follow
> 
> geez


don´t you ´geez´me. They are that good. Briscoes is in close contest for being the best tag team in the world. But doing tag matches with the Bucks and getting kissed? I don´t need to see them get the FTR burial treatment.
And I don´t need to see them lose to Uso´s or New Day every week


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> don´t you ´geez´me. They are that good. Briscoes is in close contest for being the best tag team in the world. But doing tag matches with the Bucks and getting kissed? I don´t need to see them get the FTR burial treatment.
> And I don´t need to see them lose to Uso´s or New Day every week


well geeeeeeezzzz, since MLW is also now releasing people, GCW is supposedly a mudshow and NWA is a shitshow i guess all these guys will just have to retire

edit) or i guess you prefer them all in impact?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

There are some enticing options, but AEW's roster is already bloated to the point where guys need to be thrown into random 6-8 man tag matches simply to get time on the shows.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Who's the Black guy with all the titles? That's who I thought they were referring to.*


Jonathan Grisham



wwetna1 said:


> In a smart world RoH and Sinclair goes to IW and Anthem and they sit at a table.
> 
> Then they look at the Women of Honor and merge them with the knockouts. They consolidate talent in the X division. They put the tag divisions together. And they keep the Impact and ROH titles for months to they have to consolidate them. If Sinclair and Anthem mergerd their libraries, travel cost, put honor club in impact plus or ultimate insiders as they sell more ppvs and live tickets, and they worked together they could easily create company 3. If they merged together and invested in AXS, Cozi, and the like they are both in a better spot that would give them very decent separation from everyone else in the market like MLW and NWA.
> 
> In a world ROH AND IMPACT explore a merger then they need no open doors, new Japan, or anything


That would work, if Sinclair wasn't already committed to gutting the roster. Sadly, they are.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Who will AEW grab?

All of the above.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

If I were WWE the only thing id be interested in is the ROH library let AEW overspend on mediocre talent.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> Jonathan Grisham


I forgot about Grisham, but I see him as better for Impact. The best-case scenario here, provided Sinclair doesn't have solid plans to reinvigorate ROH in a few months' time, is for Impact to come out with a stronger roster. I don't want to lose two important companies in a span of months and I'm worried for Impact these days. The pandemic has been hard on the smaller wrestling promotions and Impact has already had to weather so many challenges in recent years.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think RoH owns the rights to "All In" so that would be a big grab for AEW from a historical perspective.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I would mark out if the briscoes showed up. Imo the biggest stars to not appear in a big promotion yet. So well deserved.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Top bins said:


> I'm sad for Ring of Honor that it has come to this. I'm a fan of the show.
> AEW should sign the briscoes, Bandido, Jay Lethal and Dalton Castle. He could be what Orange Cassidy is but with actual talent.



why ? a rebrand is sorta badly needed for roh. the state it was in they did everything they could. a new imagine and direction could be something to bring itself back.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well geeeeeeezzzz, since MLW is also now releasing people, GCW is supposedly a mudshow and NWA is a shitshow i guess all these guys will just have to retire
> 
> edit) or i guess you prefer them all in impact?


NWA is fine. I don´t watch it, but it´s okay from what I hear


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

GNKenny said:


> Well...we don't know if ROH is shutting down.



Wrestling companies don’t release their entire roster for a reboot lol.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Doing All In was the biggest mistake in ROH's history. At the time it might've seemed like a special one off PPV but it ended up being a jumping off point for the formation of AEW which is something ROH have been paying for ever since. Everyone accepted they were the #2 company having overtaken Impact, they're better than they've ever been and then they did All In and everything went downhill.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Brittburgh said:


> The Briscoes have to go elite now.
> The tag division in WWE is horrific and I can not see them signing with Impact


I'd much rather see Usos/Briscoes more than any other tag feud.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Joining forces with NWA would be the best move for ROH. Can't do a worse version of WWE or AEW. Only other established alternative is going the manly man, "real wrestler" route.

None of their free agents are worth any hype and that's probably 80% of the reason they're putting this incarnation of ROH down.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Briscoes
> Rush
> Dragon Lee
> Bandido
> ...


I didn't realize Gresham was so small, only 5'4 wow. That's Rey Mysterio size. A bit disappointing to read. I was hoping he could be that big black main eventer AEW needs, but the height may be difficult to make that work.

That said I'd still sign him.

I want Danhausen for sure. I love the idea of him in that Mark Henry role introducing the main event of Rampage or conducting a backstage sitdown interview with feuding wrestlers, or just being a ln Orange Cassidy style comedic wrestler.

He definitely has a place and there's no one like him in AEW.hed be over huge with everyone.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

There's so much potential in the NWA, Impact and ROH doing something together. I feel that triumvirate are just a ring down the big two in North America, and can use that power together. Like their own exclusive 3 way forbidden door or megashow.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I’ll say it:

AEW killed ROH


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Briscoes to join Punk in a stable so that guy that can't watch people with greybeards collapses.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Not going to lie would like to see them pick up Brody King, Briscoes, RUSH, Dragon Lee, Danhausen and PCO


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Didn't see that coming. TK is gonna be busy lol. I want to see Danhausen in AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I think RoH owns the rights to "All In" so that would be a big grab for AEW from a historical perspective.


I think it's the Bucks who own that trademark.


----------



## Smokeycam (Sep 14, 2016)

This just in, Tony's reaction..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950098492449591297


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ROH basically declared bankruptcy with this move. Def not good for the industry as a whole.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Think ROH is dead. There is an opportunity to do a ECW One NiGht Stand send off under the AEW banner. Between Punk, Danielson,Cole and the Elite a final goodbye show could be pulled off next spring. Kevin Owens might also be available by then.
The library needs to go to WWE though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mance Warner and the Briscoes as a trio would be over as fuck in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danhausen being Danhausen  

Tbh I think he'd be better as an interviewer than a wrestler in AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453467102367653898


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

AEW has more than enough talent, and figure we still have guys like Bray out there. If anything, I hope that Impact/Anthem see this as an opportunity to beef up the roster. They really need it after losing so much talent in the past year. They have the money over at Anthem if they want to be serious.

What sucks about this is that they also rebooted the Women's division and now that is gone. WTF!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Take my money.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453519273784233991


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"THE ENTIRE ROH, IS ALL ELITE"


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Briscoes have some sort of draw but the rest I'd pass on. That guy danhausen looks like some sort of clown school drop out what a nerd!


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

What a sad time for the business. Last year Chikara closed down and now ROH. It seems like all the 2000s indies are going out.... Hopefully PWG can stick around.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

why was ROH forced to close down? Was it a covid related thing?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Sorry to interrupt the party here lads but AEW has like 130 active characters on television for 3 hours of television. Unless they're getting set to release like 50-60 guys then they don't really have the space for anyone from ROH despite ROH having a whole heap of talents that would improve their show significantly.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shocking news...but I feel like AEW is too full for anymore signings.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If ROH dies that would be a terrible thing for the wrestling industry. ROH has produced so many stars that have gone on to do big things in other companies.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> If ROH dies that would be a terrible thing for the wrestling industry. ROH has produced so many stars that have gone on to do big things in other companies.


The wrestling gods had to destroy something beloved for AEW to prosper


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Brodus Clay said:


> Briscoes to join Punk in a stable so that guy that can't watch people with greybeards collapses.


More likely they are drafted in as Ciampas cousins lol


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘too good for aew and wwe’ makes no sense. If that was true, the company would still be alive


This is what you call “too good for AEW or WWE”

[youtube]




Jay is so good at promos he’d make you pumped up for a match with him against a bag of rocks


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

captainzombie said:


> What sucks about this is that they also rebooted the Women's division and now that is gone. WTF!


Lol, yeah didn’t that tournament that took like six months to unfold just end a few weeks ago?

I guess they’ll give it another kick in new year, with another seven month tournament


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> NWA is fine. I don´t watch it, but it´s okay from what I hear


Hope they all enjoy their 150 bucks and a hotdog


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sorry to interrupt the party here lads but AEW has like 130 active characters on television for 3 hours of television. Unless they're getting set to release like 50-60 guys then they don't really have the space for anyone from ROH despite ROH having a whole heap of talents that would improve their show significantly.


Or… and hear me out

TK has unlimited cash, so he buys it - gets them TV time on spike or something and Gives the book to Rhodes as a toy to play with

its not always one or the other


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really do hope ROH pulls off that planned reboot after hiatus. They are one of the most important wrestling promotions of the 2000s in terms of producing main event wrestlers.

In the worst promotion thread, I said I felt like ROH had the least amount of buzz of the listed promotions and I kind of feel bad about it now that this has happened.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Or… and hear me out
> 
> TK has unlimited cash, so he buys it - gets them TV time on spike or something and Gives the book to Rhodes as a toy to play with
> 
> its not always one or the other


So he's going to buy another wrestling company, get a slot on a station that isn't interested in having wrestling and then put the inexperienced egomaniac Cody Rhodes in charge?

I'm sure @bdon would love that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So he's going to buy another wrestling company, get a slot on a station that isn't interested in having wrestling and then put the inexperienced egomaniac Cody Rhodes in charge?
> 
> I'm sure @bdon would love that.


Please don’t tell @bdon this!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So he's going to buy another wrestling company, get a slot on a station that isn't interested in having wrestling and then put the inexperienced egomaniac Cody Rhodes in charge?
> 
> I'm sure @bdon would love that.


Yeah well - if you are saying ‘bro its impossible’ - then its up to me to point out there are a multitude of possibilities - not just the ‘buy them and put them on Dynamite’



bdon said:


> Please don’t tell @bdon this!


It’ll be your fav new show - trust


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> I’ll say it:
> 
> AEW killed ROH


Well, to be fair a gentle breeze could have killed ROH at this point.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Khan does not have unlimited money. His dad has lots of money. And all it’s going to take is one string to be cut for TKs business model to change big time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

adamclark52 said:


> Khan does not have unlimited money. His dad has lots of money. And all it’s going to take is one string to be cut for TKs business model to change big time.


you his bank manager?

maybe his dad loves him so much he gives him double next time

both scenarios are possible if you want to get hyperbolic


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you his bank manager?
> 
> maybe his dad loves him so much he gives him double next time
> 
> both scenarios are possible if you want to get hyperbolic


How he dares to use the money his family has...imagine the audacity of using something it's yours.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Brodus Clay said:


> How he dares to use the money his family has...imagine the audacity of using something it's yours.


There's a word for people who get pissy about how other people spend their own money......broke.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dragon Lee and Bandido is fresh as fuck
> 
> never seen Rush myself, but I hear good things


Rush handles himself as if he's always a main eventer with his look, mannerisms, movement etc. You could see why WWE were interested before he went ROH because he comes across like a well-behaved version of Alberto Del Rio.



RapShepard said:


> He can wrestle, but in a company full of that he's basically just some Mexican dude in pinstripes lol. He needs a character and manager ASAP.


Him, Matt Hardy and Lio Rush are practically the same person at the minute. For a Company that prides themselves on attention to detail it's ventured in to the relm of lazy booking. 



Swan-San said:


> You're not a serious company if you don't hire Jay Lethal, he's only 36


What the fuck. That makes him 19 the first time I saw him.

Sign him up.



THANOS said:


> I didn't realize Gresham was so small, only 5'4 wow. That's Rey Mysterio size. A bit disappointing to read. I was hoping he could be that big black main eventer AEW needs, but the height may be difficult to make that work.
> 
> That said I'd still sign him.


He uses his height to his advantage with the octopus persona and mad holds he's able to put people in. He would probably get lost on WWE TV but in AEW I think the fans would be intrigued by him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> There's a word for people who get pissy about how other people spend their own money......broke.


As opposed to the guy with a billion dollar inheritance coming his way? Yeah, we all probably are, lol.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@LifeInCattleClass chips not wrong. If the likes of lethal, rush, dragon Lee, bandido, Gresham, Shane Taylor, brodie King, danhausen, PCO, Homicide are available you fire the likes of Luther and Lee Johnson and joey Janela with a big shit eating grin on your face.

You don't let talent like that get lost in the shuffle to be nice. If the briscoes are there chaos project is worthless


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I mean if Tony Khan does want to bring in a lot of these Ring of Honor guys then we may end up getting matches on Dark that aren't a seven minute formality where you can guess all the winners when you see the card.

Whisper it quietly, but it may even be watchable.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I believe Sinclair has seen the success of AEW and are looking to become a competitor. 

I personally believe this will be difficult to achieve, but I absolutely support it. The more alternatives there are to WWE, the better it is for business.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> @LifeInCattleClass chips not wrong. If the likes of lethal, rush, dragon Lee, bandido, Gresham, Shane Taylor, brodie King, danhausen, PCO, Homicide are available you fire the likes of Luther and Lee Johnson and joey Janela with a big shit eating grin on your face.
> 
> You don't let talent like that get lost in the shuffle to be nice. If the briscoes are there chaos project is worthless


but the thread isn’t about playing ‘business man‘ and ‘amateur booker’ with TKs money

its purely about who you take - there’s enough ‘who you’ll fire’ talk elsewhere on this board 

besides… you always fire Luther, even if nobody from ROH joins


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEW has way too many guys under contract already, but there is no universe where you do not sign the Briscoes if you can. Time to prioritize your roster and cut the dead weight and Jellys of the world.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fucking hell lads - you do not need to fire somebody to hire somebody

geeeez, do you guys even business?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This looks like the end. I don't see how offering releases to the entire roster and then saying they're going to go from December to April without running a show makes sense for the company. People were already not talking about them, though the shows were better, they're figuring out the women's wrestling side of the company, they've got fine wrestlers that are big time poach targets now and all that. ROH 2.0 I'm not sure how that works. Will they even still be doing business with Sinclair? 

How's the April show supposed to work? What 30 people will be offered hot dogs to do that?


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

Hoping for Gresham & Bandido! Danhausen would be great as a comedy guy ala OC


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Get me Danhausen in AEW immediately. 
He's entertaining as fuck.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

SPCDRI said:


> This looks like the end. I don't see how offering releases to the entire roster and then saying they're going to go from December to April without running a show makes sense for the company. People were already not talking about them, though the shows were better, they're figuring out the women's wrestling side of the company, they've got fine wrestlers that are big time poach targets now and all that. ROH 2.0 I'm not sure how that works. Will they even still be doing business with Sinclair?
> 
> How's the April show supposed to work? What 30 people will be offered hot dogs to do that?


I can only imagine its one last throw of the dice for Sinclair by rebranding in a manner that's more appealing to sponsors whilst distancing themselves from what they've produced previously.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but the thread isn’t about playing ‘business man‘ and ‘amateur booker’ with TKs money
> 
> its purely about who you take - there’s enough ‘who you’ll fire’ talk elsewhere on this board
> 
> besides… you always fire Luther, even if nobody from ROH joins


Yes you may not need to fire anybody. But certain ROH talent are too good to not be used weekly. With a massive roster you run the risk of that happening.

If they hired Williams or flip or Vincent I wouldn't care if they were buried in the pile

But there's some massive top shelf talent here.

It's like getting a fleet of Ferraris and only driving them once a fortnight. 

Now if rush and dragon and bandido have full time homes in Mexico and they have "travel issues" frequently like pac then I don't want them on AEW.


----------



## garytruffitt (Oct 28, 2021)

With how stacked the AEW roster is, I don't see them signing many guys at all, But if TK wants to be ruthless and make a number of cuts to the roster, then I would love to see the following guys join the company.

1. Jay Leathal 
2. Flip Gordon (the one guy I think AEW will sign regardless of how large the roster currently is due to his relationship with the elite)
3. Brody King
4. The Briscoes ( if AEW don't sign them now I don't thing they ever will)
5. Matt Taven
6. Silas Young
7. Max the Impaler.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

The Briscoes are doing Gcw as of right now. 
Like i said tons of times before about how ROH rather push the young and The Elite knowing they're leaving for AEW or showing off The Bullet club burying their own talent. No wonder why they couldnt recover during that poor G1 event


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is a real mess right now and I'm a little worried for a lot of the guys as I feel like WWE just said they weren't going to sign any more independent wrestlers... AEW certainly will but that would really overinflate their roster, which is already pretty big. But ROH has some guys on their roster that fucking rule. Bandinto, Flamita, Dragon Lee ,Brody King, Rush, Briscoes, Lethal... like these guys are way better than a fair number of people on the current roster. I just don't know if AEW will sign more people. If you told me they wait for some contracts to expire then makes moves I wouldn't be shocked. I just know a lot of these guys are too good not to get scooped up.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan would be mad not to try and buy ROH's library right now. He keeps talking about a plan he has for streaming and if you buy ROH's library you own matches like Omega vs. Danielson vs. Rollins, Punk vs. Joe, Cesaro vs. Zayn and the legendary Kobashi vs. Joe and Danielson vs. McGuinness matches. If you're the 'home of pro wrestling', you want this library of some of the best U.S. matches of the past 20 years. That plus the IMPACT library are the only valuable assets not mopped up by WWE.

I hope ROH does return but if it doesn't, TK should buy the whole thing and use it as a developmental/alternative system. Khan is on record as being a fan of ROH and said it is one of the promotions that rekindled his love of pro wrestling. You can see plenty of ROH influence in the AEW product too.

It's sad because ROH actually has a ton of talent on their roster. I'd say more than IMPACT. It's just that Sinclair didn't seem willing to make a big effort with it post-Elite. You look at MLW with their very limited roster, Court Bauer is at least trying all the time to make it into something bigger. I haven't gotten that feeling from ROH since The Elite left. Instead, they present a very solid weekly pro wrestling show for a tiny niche audience.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think RoH is done, or they would have sold their library. It's a rebrand, probably wanting to get rid of some higher priced contracts by letting them sign elsewhere and then will just rebuild a roster from free agents come early next year. I think the longtime RoH "lifers" will hold tight and stay as they're paid through March anyways. 

No way Vince is outbid for RoH Library with that Saudi money. Khan should reach out to lease the library, and maybe work out a talent sharing agreement with RoH should they remain open.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Unfortunately this was an inevitable ending. It's been many years in the making and although I'm sure ROH didn't make a dime for Sinclair Broadcasting, they kept it afloat. This pandemic downtime was surely the final nail in the coffin. With the release of all contracted talent, that is a sure sign that ROH will not be back, regardless of what "re-imagination" was announced. I think the April "deadline" is just Sinclair's way of saying that once their 1st quarter earnings (January-March 2022) are revealed and "after further review and consultation by it's Board Members", ROH will be wiped from the books.

I don't have much to add in who AEW brings in, other than the obvious names most have mentioned already, but they should take a look a few of the women. ROH just crowned a new Women's Champion just six weeks ago, in Rok-C. She is one that they should sign immediately. Miranda Alize, Quinn McKay and Allysin Kay are the others I would sign to AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like ROH is going the indy route.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453653548747530240


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

They'll likely still need a core group - their champions will have to be on longer term deals in the very least. I could see RoH talent signing non-exclusive deals with other companies that will allow them to keep working RoH. 

Sounds like they want to mimic the GCW model right now.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I would like Jay Lethal, Danhausen, and the Briscoes (though I am one of the people who think AEWs roster is way too big so I would be cool with 0). Don't watch ROH so I don't know anybody else.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Is dalton castle still healthy and wrestling?

team him with Kiss


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

RiverFenix said:


> They'll likely still need a core group - their champions will have to be on longer term deals in the very least. * I could see RoH talent signing non-exclusive deals with other companies that will allow them to keep working RoH. *
> 
> Sounds like they want to mimic the GCW model right now.


Which is exactly what AEW offers. I'm starting to think this is the cost-saving plan; hope to have the core talent signed to AEW and give them per appearance money for ROH shows.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd like Danhausen, The Briscoes, Bandido and Dragon Lee.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

If they can take one act from that promotion it SHOULD be the Briscoes.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Thomazbr said:


> If they can take one act from that promotion it SHOULD be the Briscoes.


If they're interested, I expect them to be there. TK likes ROH, and the Briscoes are a big part of the ROH identity. There are multiple folks on that roster who have ties to AEW talent that go back years and who would fit right in with the AEW vibe. Depending on what the future plans for ROH really are I can see a lot of new faces rotating in on Dynamite, Rampage and the online shows.

So AEW will be a likely landing place for several - maybe not all the ones folks want - but I hope Impact is interested in pursuing semi-open contracts with some of the big ROH names too. I've already mentioned it, but ROH and TNA/Impact have been cornerstones of the American indies wrestling scene for ages and I'm still concerned about Impact. I'd hate to lose them both. Perhaps ROH can begin operating in an almost PWG fashion, hosting shows with major indies names who may or may not have contracts with other companies, keeping their cost reasonable during a difficult period, and Impact would work with them to stay afloat too. The timing of AEW/Impact forbidden door closing is more interesting now that the ROH news has come out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The smaller indies should really do shared contracts now

rotate guys around - you get a talent for 3 months of tv time a year - build your programs quarterly

NWA, Impact, ROH, GCW, MLW could really secure more big name talent if they pooled contracts centrally


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The smaller indies should really do shared contracts now
> 
> rotate guys around - you get a talent for 3 months of tv time a year - build your programs quarterly
> 
> NWA, Impact, ROH, GCW, MLW could really secure more big name talent if they pooled contracts centrally


How will they get people invested in storylines if they rotate every three months?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> How will they get people invested in storylines if they rotate every three months?


not the whole roster - just bigger names

you have your cheaper fulltime foundation talent and rotate some bigger names on a centrally contracted system


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> not the whole roster - just bigger names
> 
> you have your cheaper fulltime foundation talent and rotate some bigger names on a centrally contracted system


Ah I'm with you now. A bit like what the big NWA names used to do? I was hoping AEW would do the opposite in the sense they'd allow Kazarian, Daniels, Private Party to feature more in Impact programming but it wasn't to be.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> Ah I'm with you now. A bit like what the big NWA names used to do? I was hoping AEW would do the opposite in the sense they'd allow Kazarian, Daniels, Private Party to feature more in Impact programming but it wasn't to be.


i think there is a case to be made for AEW lending out their talent to other promotions to get it some heat

But that will be a purely altruistic action from
TK - no money upside - hard to see how that works


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Damn, sad news. 

Quite a few names would be great in AEW like Briscoes, Rush, Dragon Lee, Bandido, Shane Taylor Promotions, Jay Lethal, EC3, Jonathan Gresham etc. But I would prefer if a a few go to Impact. Briscoes, Lethal, Gresham, Kenny King and EC3 would be better suited for smaller Impact roster, especially Briscoes as AEWs tag roster I'd argue is already to stacked and probably to 'mainstream' for the Briscoes. Lethal and EC3 have history in Impact, and also history with current Impact World Champion Moose and Gresham's partner Jordynne Grace is champion in Impact also. Kenny would be great for another run in X division to. Plus recent Impact deals have enabled talent to work elsewhere so perhaps Impact could enable any of these guys to work any ROH 2022 tapings etc. 

Rush and Dragon Lee would be ideal for AEW and to partner up with Andrade and hopefully create a new or able to use Los Ingobernables from NJPW, perhaps even Los Ingobernables De Estados Unidos (USA) or even just Re-name like they started in ROH. 

Plus there is NJPW and their recent talent deals that has enabled talent to work AEW and/or Impact.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The library is reportedly up for sale. I think AEW may have a strong go for it - TK would love to get his hands on All In.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The library is reportedly up for sale. I think AEW may have a strong go for it - TK would love to get his hands on All In.
> 
> View attachment 111000


if AEW owns ‘All In’ - then i don’t get why they’ve never run All In 2


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if AEW owns ‘All In’ - then i don’t get why they’ve never run All In 2


Because they they went all in and succeeded. No need for another one


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Because they they went all in and succeeded. No need for another one


haha! Fair enough - logical explanation


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> haha! Fair enough - logical explanation


I actually like that this is a one time thing, as this was the „birthplace“.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> I actually like that this is a one time thing, as this was the „birthplace“.


i always wanted it to be their yearly ‘indy’ supershow - just get them, ROH, NJPW, Impact, MLW, GCW together and throw a massive weekend event


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i always wanted it to be their yearly ‘indy’ supershow - just get them, ROH, NJPW, Impact, MLW, GCW together and throw a massive weekend event


This idea probably is in the same corner as the kicked down forbidden door  although I would be „all in“


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> The library is reportedly up for sale. I think AEW may have a strong go for it - TK would love to get his hands on All In.
> 
> View attachment 111000


Would be very interesting knowing the asking price. Given WWE doesn't have the Network anymore it's less valuable to them, other than to have it, and to have footage of stars before they were in WWE. But WWE is getting away from that as well. Thing is you can't really monetize it to the level they're likely asking - sure it would be good for promo packages and the like but there isn't any money in that really. Most of the talent with extensive RoH footage are so well known and established now the old footage loses a lot of it's value anyways.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Some of the women (Rok-C, Trish Adora, etc).

Jonathan Gresham.

Danhausen.

Briscoe Brothers.

Etc.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah, Rok-C is only 19 and has a ton of potential. No reason whatsoever not to add her and Trish Adora to their women's division. You can argue they're stacked on the men's side, but the female side needs some new quality. WWE will probably also make Rok-C an offer.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

If Briscoes are as good as 10-15 years ago, AEW should get them. Also I'm sure I have seen a couple of good Dragon Lee matches.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> The problem with this is that all the talent in ROH that´s actually any good is too good for AEW or WWE. Briscoes, Lethal, Dragon Lee.
> But one guy AEW can absolutely NOT miss out on getting is Ian Riccaboni. Hire him, and fire Excalibur.


Lethal is very valuable imo. I could see AEW trying to get all three, but Lethal is the prize. I completely agree with letting go of Excalibur and bringing in Ian.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll just say WF would fucking hate Danhausen


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

3venflow said:


> The library is reportedly up for sale. I think AEW may have a strong go for it - TK would love to get his hands on All In.
> 
> View attachment 111000


So they're going for a money grab. As someone else mentioned, I'm not sure how valuable this library is to WWE now that they've pivoted away from featuring indie talent and back towards having wrestlers manufactured at NXT to debut as if they never existed outside the 'WWE Universe'. They don't have a network to fill as they used to either. ROH is about a year late on this.

The library does have value for AEW, and I guess Sinclair is banking on Tony paying whatever they ask because he has deep pockets and wants to one-up WWE. A stupidly high price demand puts the likes of Impact out of any bidding war. 



Thomazbr said:


> I'll just say WF would fucking hate Danhausen


A lot would, but since a certain former manager has praised the guy those who aren't familiar with Danhausen beyond that are more willing to give him a chance. If ROH guys like Danhausen and Dalton Castle rock up and start having competitive tv matches they'd be lumped in with OC pretty quick by quite a few - NOT ALL - of those folks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Thomazbr said:


> I'll just say WF would fucking hate Danhausen


for sure


he must come!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

RiverFenix said:


> Would be very interesting knowing the asking price. Given WWE doesn't have the Network anymore it's less valuable to them, other than to have it, and to have footage of stars before they were in WWE. But WWE is getting away from that as well. Thing is you can't really monetize it to the level they're likely asking - sure it would be good for promo packages and the like but there isn't any money in that really. Most of the talent with extensive RoH footage are so well known and established now the old footage loses a lot of it's value anyways.


They still have the network everywhere outside the United States. Peacock paid a fee to license it of 200M a year, Vince didn’t sell it all to them or give them the library. He’s smarter than that. 

I do think they only would want roh if they thought they could monetize it though by sending part of the pc crop there. Right now they use 205 live to get people ready for nxt tv. So if they thought they could get it there and find a small tv deal for it or offer it to Hulu at the right price as their Hulu deals are ending in a couple months, sure. It could be used as a 2 feeder system like ovw and dsw. 

I think if Sinclair stopped being lazy and shopped their vision to a network they would be better off tbh than wwe or AEW. I mean say what you want about impact but at least they have axs which can be found, youtube insiders, and impact plus all setup. 

I would wonder if AEW would be looking at not only the library and names, but Honor Club itself


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan is definitely about to buy this library.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453826943678181381*


LifeInCattleClass said:


> for sure
> 
> 
> he must come!


*I only see him on Twitter, but I've seen enough to know that an OC and Danhausen team would be enough to make @Two Sheds throw in the towel.*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Jay Briscoe is someone who could've been an elite talent had he been given the chance. Unique look but in shape, can work, cuts a damn good promo. Sign him (& Mark) up ASAP.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Brody King heading to AEW? He's one of the names I've floated on this board as guys the WWE hasn't touched who could be good in AEW. 6'5", 284lbs, athletic and has experience working in NJPW (Japan and USA), MLW and ROH. Currently PWG tag champ with Malakai.

Almost a shame AEW is so stacked, ROH wrestlers could fill up the roster beautifully. There's a bunch of big league ready talent there. Then again, Tony Khan doesn't seem to give a damn about roster size and may sign a handful if he thinks they can add quality.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453803601327951877


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

nvm i misread


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> I'll just say WF would fucking hate Danhausen


I mean, he is dogshit. Only entertaining thing he's been involved in is Cornette and Brian laughing at his cameos.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> danhausen, briscoes, lee, rush, bandido for me


First of all, this is bloody awful news! WWE releases are bad, but they would ultimately all end up hired. ROH is low-key out of business altogether and will likely not return for a long time/ever.

As for who AEW could pick up, the names above were my exact wishes. I may even throw in Jay Lethal (with a better character) or Dalton Castle for an upper-mid card boost. I've also been a long-time fan of Joe Hendry, so would love to see him arrive.

Danhausen is bloody brilliant and I would love to see him in some great segments with some AEW talent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The dream is alive.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453862613478223874


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Briscoes
Jonathan Gresham
Angelina Love
Rok-C
Jay Lethal
Bandido
Dragon Lee
Brody King
Dalton Castle

and this guy:


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

toontownman said:


> Horrible news for ROH and its fans. Hopefully they come back better and stronger for doing this.


its happened before but in this shaky economy i wouldn't hold my breath


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Brody King heading to AEW? He's one of the names I've floated on this board as guys the WWE hasn't touched who could be good in AEW. 6'5", 284lbs, athletic and has experience working in NJPW (Japan and USA), MLW and ROH. Currently PWG tag champ with Malakai.
> 
> Almost a shame AEW is so stacked, ROH wrestlers could fill up the roster beautifully. There's a bunch of big league ready talent there. Then again, Tony Khan doesn't seem to give a damn about roster size and may sign a handful if he thinks they can add quality.
> 
> ...


The foundation of the House of Black

I like it


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Briscoes vs FTR need to happen, but likely elsewhere. Jay tweeting about shooting anybody who taught his kids that same sex marriage was okay makes him unhirable, even if it was 10 yrs ago.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Shane Taylor Promotions 
RUSH
Jay Lethal
Dragon Lee
Bandido
Brodie King
Eli Isom
Jonathan Gresham
Rok-C
Trish Adora
Joe Hendry


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I was so excited when I saw this. I'd love to see AEW grab Matt Taven, Flip Gordon, and Dalton Castle.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

RiverFenix said:


> Briscoes vs FTR need to happen, but likely elsewhere. Jay tweeting about shooting anybody who taught his kids that same sex marriage was okay makes him unhirable, even if it was 10 yrs ago.


I thought he already addressed this as him staying in character


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

As long as they can get Rush, if possible Dragon Lee (plus Dralistico!) and Bandido I'd be pretty happy. Brody King would be a big plus.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Rush and Dragon Lee need to sign and pair up with Andrade. Hes one of the weak points in AEW rn they need to go all in on his modern day el chapo kingpin gimmick and have a stable of mexicans around him to do the dirty work only really wrestle in big situations and have most of his promos be pre taped videos of him in some big ass mansion with his manager doing all the talking. We need The Briscoes for the tag team division and all the potential dream matchs they could have, plus with them its now or never they been wrestling for over 20 years and never been on national television. Gresham and Lethal can flush out the mid card and Brody can be the first member of the House of Black. Wouldnt waste time on anybody else


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It’ll be your fav new show - trust


I highly doubt that. @Chip Chipperson may like old school. Cody may attempt to do old school, but Cody is so fucking awful and lacks psychology to really DO old school.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

The arent officiaally released until after final battle and ROH is only taking three months off to reorganize . Not sure how many guys will be willing to sign a full deal to a new company when ROH will be back.

But Jay Lethall is a no brainer. As is EC3. And the Briscoes Delerious could help book. Kenny King and Rhett Titus could fill out the tag division as All Night Express.

PJ Black could be a good one
Dalton Castle could replace Pockets. Imagine it some who can do comedy, but can actually put on serious matches and doesnt spit in the face of the business with obviuos fake "wrestling".


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

What about AEW buying out Ring of Honor and turning it into their NXT/developmental brand?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WrestleFAQ said:


> What about AEW buying out Ring of Honor and turning it into their NXT/developmental brand?


If it keeps ROH going, it's a good idea. TK was a big fan of 2010 era ROH so probably has a soft spot. But he'd probably want some sort of TV deal to make the investment worth it. Unlike WWE, he'd probably let them maintain their identity too, and put someone with an eye for development in charge.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Silas Young pitching himself to AEW. I think he's too old and unremarkable to sign full-time, but they could get some usage of him as a freelancer on Dark/Elevation against younger guys.









Silas Young Thinks He Could Do Really Well In AEW, Is Excited To Start Working Regularly Again | Fightful News


Silas Young is excited to start working regularly again.




www.fightful.com


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Biff Busick has too many connections to AEW not to fill that niche if it needs filling.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> What about AEW buying out Ring of Honor and turning it into their NXT/developmental brand?


Given Dark is now in a studio it wouldn't be a bad time to rebrand and give it a NXT/ROH Developmental feel.

Bring in Ian Riccaboni as the voice of the show. Let them have there own titles. Give people not getting much time to develop and some momentum with character before they appear on Dynamite again.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One of the wrestlers I've been clamoring for AEW to sign for a while just got her own article in The Washington Post (over 18m Twitter followers). There's no reason not to sign her given some of the mediocrity in the women's division. She's really good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457611377800060931


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Didn't Adora like just sign with RoH shortly before this big company change? So neither of the big fish seemingly wanted her at that time. 

Rok-c is a Booker T trainee and only 19yrs old, I think she's probably better heading to WWEPC if they are interested. 

AEW should definitely be looking at signing more women though.


----------

